# Coding position - remote considered



## kmharmon (Feb 15, 2013)

Due to continued growth, APS Medical Billing in Toledo, OH has an opening for an experienced coder.  Certified (CPC) is preferred but will consider comparable experience in anatomic pathology, radiology, and/or emergency services.  This position may be performed remotely by the appropriate candidate and will require a 1 week on-site orientation and training period at our Toledo office. Please visit our webpage at www.apsmedbill.com to learn more about our organization and for Human Resources contact information.


----------



## vindhasagai (Feb 19, 2013)

*franvin2010@gmail.com*

Hi,
I am Vindha Anjeline CPC certified coder from India, working as Quality analyst in Medical coding field.
I am Physiotherapist also having knowledge in anatomy and physiology and having wide knowledge in CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS book.
I have worked in multispeciality coding and having knowlege in coding all aspects.
I am willing to take remote coding job.

Thanks
Vindha


----------

